

Google just released a new +1 button design. - dmils4
http://www.google.com/+1/button/

======
ramblerman
It's really sad to see this company I idolized so much going down this path.
It's all about catching up to facebook. Some weird burning desire that has
completely gripped Larry Page and put him on this disenchanted path.

With all that capital he has at his disposal, and no need to ever worry about
money again: change the world! Focus on those self driving cars, space
exploration, bringing the world into the digital age.

Honestly who cares if Zuckerberg has you beat at the most effective way to tag
your friends getting drunk, and wasting time at work. Facebook had it's value
in making the internet mainstream, but it is no innovator, far from it.

